# How does paralleled inverter generators sync?



## jeb (Feb 16, 2021)

Folks,

Curious, how do the inverter generators sync the sine wave? Is it only through the parallel port connections? Or is it on all outputs it will sense before outputting when starting one of these generators?

Reason I ask, I saw on Youtube a guy using a cheater cord (plug of death) and just plugged that in to combine the two outputs off of two inverter generators...and it appeared to be working - and combining the power output of each of the generators. He then showed a 3rd gen doing the same...so he ultimately had 3 generators all sync'ing a parallel of 120vac.

They were all plugged in at the same time...and he started each one sequentially and turned off ECO mode.

His claim was, that all the inverters sense the freq/sine wave before enabling output.

Is that really so?

-J


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea there is secret sauce in the inverters!
GRIN!


----------



## jeb (Feb 16, 2021)

Well I should have just looked at the wiring diagram in the owners manual...its says it all.









The parallel connections are basically tied to the L1, L2 and neutral feeds to the 30A plugs. They are just nice insulated connectors to reduce the likelihood of shocking someone if one end wasn't connected -- so no other difference in functionality to a suicide cord plugged into each inverter.

So yep, all the freq / phase sync happens when the inverter starts.


----------

